# Igp 1



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Athena got her IGP 1 title today. For my first trial (other than BH) I was happy with it. She got high in trial, high obedience, high protection. Now she sleeps. I am proud of this girl.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow! Congratulations to you and Athena! All your hard work has paid off!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations! Your first title is a huge accomplishment


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!Great job you two!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Ah, congrats!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations, have to add that to her name in you signature. Just saying


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Super. Congratulations.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh congratulations!!!!! Look how lovely and tired she is  Well done, both of you. Now update that girl's siggy!! <3


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks again. Once they release any photos I'll post some. I done the helper work also. Except Athena and one IGP 2 dog. The helper at the other club I have been training at came up and done those two.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Creole4477 (Feb 15, 2019)

Super!! Congratulations!!


----------

